# Reducing wires/power plugs



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

With the recent thread about how many power plugs are used and some one mentioning they use like 30 plugs ; I was wondering if some of your devices are of the same brand/make/model (ie. 4 x Aquaclear 20 units or 2-3 x same model/brand lighting unit) can you cut the cord and splice them all together into one plug? Hey helps with the spaggetii (sp) mess.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I wound NOT do that. The plug may not handle all the flow necessary for all the items and start to melt or start a fire. Do not mess with electrical equipment unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> I wound NOT do that. The plug may not handle all the flow necessary for all the items and start to melt or start a fire. Do not mess with electrical equipment unless you know what you are doing.


Well just asking for a way to streamline the mess. What I do know is that the cable guage thickness has something to do in relationship to the guage of AWG wiring rating fo rthe current it can handle. Anything extra I was just probing for answers.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, most of them have a gauge that could handle more than one item, but if you gang a bunch of items together...what happens when you need to work with just one item...replace or remove it, maintenance, etc.? Better to attach the power bar to the underside of the stand and coil up the extra line neatly. I only run one power bar per tank. Each bar has 4-8 outlets and none of them are filled.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use a switched DJ powerbar. They heve multiple outlets and a switch for each one. I think Zebrapl3cos had a picture of one with his tanks (I think ).


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

For my tanks on racks I take a different approach from some of the others on the forum. Instead of all tank devices to one bar I send all lights to a bar with a built in timer. It requires some strategic power bar placement as some cords need to be nearly stretched out and others don't but this way you have all lights to one controller which makes finding what plug is which much easier and it is cheaper. All filters, which in my case are air pumps to sponges, run from another powerbar. 

Hope that is of some use.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm curious if they make any power bars that are say 6-8 outlets that are spaced out so that it can take brick adaptors or timers. Right now it seems the best place for a timer is at the end of the normally tight spaced powerbar.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Home depot has a new powerbar which has lots of extra space between plugs for 9V adapters and will also fit timers.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup I have seen them too  You can expand the power bar on some of them to hold the brick plugs. I think future shop or walmart had it. I can't recall exactly.

I do the same James does, Just haven't gotten organized with the move as of yet lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

JamesG said:


> Home depot has a new powerbar which has lots of extra space between plugs for 9V adapters and will also fit timers.


Anyone happen to know the name or own this that can drop a name for me to check it out before I make a trip out?

Thanks.


----------

